# iPhone app



## mrbrianwc (Nov 27, 2015)

I am looking for the iPhone app. It is currently being tested in some markets. I live in a market that is NOT testing the app. So support won't send me the link to download the iPhone app. I have seen people in my market using it. I am trying to fine someone that can send me a link to download the iPhone app. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ubermonkey (Mar 8, 2016)

the iphone app is a bit wonky so its not "officially" supported yet

and the only way to download is it with a temporary QR code that you get from an amazon rep

you can try to keep bugging amazon and emailing and hope someone will eventually send it to you


----------

